# Lionel 610 NW2 Switcher



## TundraBoy (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Just picked up a mint 610 switcher. Question....has anyone ever added a light to the unit? So sad they never came with that originally. Given the multitude of LED's out there might it not make sense?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I would say as long as there is room, and there is go for it. Shouldn't be hard at all.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's actually pretty easy to add all the LED lights you desire. If you want to get really clever, you can add directional lights to that locomotive. A couple of LED's, a couple of diodes, and a couple of resistors and you can have directional lights.


----------



## Bob B. (Feb 7, 2013)

I added lenses and LED headlights to the 600 switcher I received for x-mas in 1955. The lights make a big difference: if I knew then what I know now...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Be nice if you could add some ditch lights too. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Be nice if you could add some ditch lights too. :thumbsup:


Not a problem if you want to go to the trouble. The headlights front and back can be added and not modify the shell, so they're reversible in case this is a collectable.


----------



## Bob B. (Feb 7, 2013)

*NW2 #600 - Addition of lights*

The addition of LED headlights to my vintage switcher did not require any modifications to the shell. The Railsounds boxcar just behind it has added the necessary audio. If I add any more lighting (ditch lights, cab lights, etc.) my pet bird will have a heart attack!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's why I suggested just the headlights, no hacking involved. You solder a couple of wires internally for the directional power, and just wire the lights in using something like hot glue to secure them, you can take it off if you feel the need later.


----------



## TundraBoy (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the feed-back guys. So it is really not a hairbrained idea. I really don't want to modify the shell....just in case. Any suggestions on the LED's?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Any white or warm white LED, I'd size them to fit the hole. If a 5mm will fit, I'd use that, otherwise use a 3mm.

If you want them to light directionally, let me know and I'll give you instructions.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TundraBoy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just picked up a mint 610 switcher. Question....has anyone ever added a light to the unit? So sad they never came with that originally. Given the multitude of LED's out there might it not make sense?



What color is the frame? Black? 
Two axle Magnetraction or one?
You do know that some came with lights?

You guys got no sense of adventure?:smokin:


----------



## TundraBoy (Nov 5, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Any white or warm white LED, I'd size them to fit the hole. If a 5mm will fit, I'd use that, otherwise use a 3mm.
> 
> If you want them to light directionally, let me know and I'll give you instructions.


Thanks gunrunnerjohn. Being new at this is there a specific LED needed for the AC voltages the 610 will be run at? It looks like a 5mm would be just a tad too big. 

By "light direcionally" are you suggesting front or back lite depending on the direction of movement?


----------



## TundraBoy (Nov 5, 2012)

big ed said:


> What color is the frame? Black?
> Two axle Magnetraction or one?
> You do know that some came with lights?
> 
> You guys got no sense of adventure?:smokin:


Frame color is black.Front trucks only are powered. No I did not know some of the 610's came with lights. Looking at the unit though it seems like they should have!

And correct.......limited amount of adventure lust at this point in time!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TundraBoy said:


> Frame color is black.Front trucks only are powered. No I did not know some of the 610's came with lights. Looking at the unit though it seems like they should have!
> 
> And correct.......limited amount of adventure lust at this point in time!


It looks like you have the C variation. 
You know about this site? http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_610_diesel.htm

All the Postwar stuff is in there bookmark it for future reference.:thumbsup:

The one with the yellow chassis is worth big bucks compared to the others.

That is what John means, when you switch directions the lights will change.
He will (should) tell you exactly what to add.

Another option for you to "lust" after is look for a body that has been painted up by a little kid.....ruined.  Then you can have an "adventure" with that body do what ever you want. Add all kinds of stuff! :smilie_daumenpos:

It is easy to swap the bodies, then if your worried about the "collector" value you have the original to sell if you ever have the need to. 

Me I don't worry about resale, see this one I ruined.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7467

Heck it was in the dump anyway thrown away like a piece of garbage. 
And I could always paint it black again, but the "collector" rivet counter won't want it anyway with a repaint?

Yours is in excellent un-run shape?
Post a picture?:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

TundraBoy said:


> Thanks gunrunnerjohn. Being new at this is there a specific LED needed for the AC voltages the 610 will be run at? It looks like a 5mm would be just a tad too big.
> 
> By "light direcionally" are you suggesting front or back lite depending on the direction of movement?


If 5mm is too large, then a 3mm would be the right size. 

For directional LED's on that rig, you need two each LEDs, diodes, and current limiting resistors. The trick to directional LEDs on AC motors is that full track power is provided to alternate armature connections for directional control by the E-Unit. That being the case, you can connect your LEDs (with the diode and resistor) between the track center roller and each of the armature connections. One LED will light for each direction when moving. They both will be on while sitting in neutral.

_*Wiring:*_

The diode to use is a 1N4005, the resistor would be a 680 ohm 1/4W resistor, and the LED is a standard white or warm white 3mm LED in your case. Wire the cathode of the diode (banded end) to the long lead of the LED. Wire the other lead of the LED to the center roller power (you can pick it up on the E-unit). Wire the resistor to the unbanded end of the diode, and the other end of each resistor to one of the armature connections.


----------



## TundraBoy (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks John. I just may give this a try.


----------



## TundraBoy (Nov 5, 2012)

It has been "loved" but is in good shape considering its age. Sorry I do not have a working camera at the moment.


----------

